# REMOVING SCRACHES FROM PLASTIC LENS.



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 5, 2006)

I am trying to remove scratches from an LEXAN lens.

I have been told to use toothpaste, but it is taking forever by hand with an cotton bud on a stick.

their must be an easier way.

regards.


----------



## Long John (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello TinderBox

Try to get a polish for the visier? of helmets in a bike store.
At thin scratches it works very well, but not at deep ones.

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## Planterz (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe try whatever is used in those CD/DVD repair kits.


----------



## dizzy (Aug 5, 2006)

You could try this http://www.meguiars.com/?clear-plastic-care/PlastX-Clear-Plastic-Cleaner-Polish It works great for polishing headlight and tail light lens' on cars.


----------



## quokked (Aug 5, 2006)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I am trying to remove scratches from an LEXAN lens.
> 
> I have been told to use toothpaste, but it is taking forever by hand with an cotton bud on a stick.
> 
> ...



Tried using a Toothbrush with toothpaste?  If you have a one of those electric one's even better.  
Or get one of those CD/DVD repair kits like mentioned above, they're basically very high grit sanding fluid.


----------



## carrot (Aug 5, 2006)

Planterz said:


> Maybe try whatever is used in those CD/DVD repair kits.


Those Disc-Doctor repair things use an abrasive spinning disc and an alcohol-water cleaning solution. I don't know of any others.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 6, 2006)

quokked said:


> Tried using a Toothbrush with toothpaste?


No! Don't use a toothbrush, you'll scratch the window even more. Lightly rub toothpaste in circular motions with your finger - keep going until you get bored, then rub some more, and then some more. I've polished optics that way.

I recently discovered Flitz works just as well with optics and LED acrylic domes. My hunch is it'd work with the Lexan as well, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 6, 2006)

You need a set of Micromesh polishing cloths or pads and liquid polish.

http://www.sisweb.com/micromesh/acrylic_plastic_hand_kits.htm

I have a couple fo these sets, they are designed for polishing scratches out of plastic.

I'd suggest for what you need, get 4000 to 12000 grit pads and the liquid polish to finish.


----------



## Trashman (Aug 6, 2006)

Bart once linked Displex. I tried it. It worked. Now I recommend it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/DISPLEX-Screen-...69QQihZ011QQcategoryZ3311QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 6, 2006)

round and round and round and round.

god i`m bored.

their must be a easier way.

regards.


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 6, 2006)

how about buying a buffing machine


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 6, 2006)

I wonder if a small battery shoe polisher would work.

theirs lots on ebay.

example.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Powered-Shoe-...ryZ11503QQssPageNameZWD4VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

regards.


----------



## abvidledUK (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: REMOVING SCRATCHES FROM PLASTIC LENS.*

Duraglit ?

Jewellers rouge ?

Car scratch remover ?

T-cut ?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 6, 2006)

I have tried t-cut, to rough

I have tried CD-scratch remover, to fine.

I have tried gel toothpaste, about right but it`s going to take ages.

regards.


----------



## dizzy (Aug 6, 2006)

Just buy a new LEXAN lens. It is probably cheaper than all these chemicals and toothbrushes. Or get a UCL lens,they are much more resistant to scratching.

What light is it for?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 6, 2006)

I bought an UCL lens.

It`s got a scratch on it, and I had only had it about two days,

flashlightlens.com is going to send me a replacement.

but I don't know how the scratch got on the lens.







regards.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Aug 6, 2006)

Tinderbox,

I use the paste that is sold to remove scratches from cell phone displays, and a soft rotating brush for the Dremel.
It is much faster than toothpaste and cotton bud.
If the scratch is very severe, you can use sodium bicarbonate powder -instead of the phone display cleaner.

Anthony


----------



## robk (Aug 6, 2006)

Tinderbox,
Be aware that polishing the surface of a polycarbonate (Lexan) lens will remove the scratch resistant coating. As an ex-owner of an optical lab, when we ground polycarbonate blanks, right after polishing, the lenses would go to the coating room where a spin-coater would apply a hard anti-scratch coating on the new surface (the fronts come coated from the factory). In the un-coated state, if you even touch the polycarb, you will leave scratches. We would only rinse and blow dry with clean compressed air until they were coated. You're better off replacing the lens! I seem to remember flashlightlens(dot)com got some single side coated poly lenses by accident - and he recommended installing uncoated side towards the reflector, as it wouldn't hold up to normal wear if it faced out.
Rob

Edit: How about polishing it, then flip it around so the coated side faces out?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 6, 2006)

hello robk.

I believe the LEXAN lens from my ARC4+ is not coated on either side.

It`s just going to take a while to polish it, with toothpaste.

As I only have one lens to polish, it looks like I am going to have to use some good old fashioned elbow grease.

thanks.


----------



## robk (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, the lens should have been coated (hard-coat or scratch-resistant - not anti-reflection), as polycarb may be very impact resistant, but has a terribly soft surface. I'm surprised the ARC lens wasn't coated. You may be able to see slight "pooling" of the coating on the edges under magnification, and generally if they are molded then coated, the edges are shiny, not hazy.
Rob


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 6, 2006)

rub,rub,rub.

I am sick.

were can I buy an LEXAN lens from, 22.8mm x 2.0-2.4mm thick.

I sent an email to arcflashlight.com to see if they know where I can buy one from.

I dont think arcflashlight.com sell them.

are their any other places to try.?

thankyou.


----------



## photonhoer (Aug 6, 2006)

There is a three step product made expressly for this kind of polishing scratches out: Made by Novus, Minneapolis, MN USA. Google "NOVUS" and you may find a supplier in the UK.
Used on aircraft windshields, plexiglass, and RV windows among other places. I ahve used it for more than 20 years with GREAT success.
John


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 7, 2006)

get a UCL from www.flashlightlens.com.

the one for the longbow will fit the arc


----------



## cm048 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hated scratch too, especially at the emitter dome & lens !

I cut a small tubular sponge (for dome pllish), epoxy it to cotton bud stick. l use a mixture of 3M scratch remover & a lot of water as a polishing compound.

The polishing technique is very critical. I use demel, set RPM to 4,000 – 6,000 with very light polishing compound (just make a light damp sponge). 

For lens polishing, you will need much bigger tubular sponge – at least 60% of the diameter of the lens. 

It will take only few seconds for emitter dome & plastic lens. For a glass lens, it will take much more time with 10,000 RPM polishing.

It is doable; a lot of practice is a must.


----------

